# Bench critique



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if you have to keep your head down during bench for USPA? I can’t seem to find the answer anywhere.

Also tell me what you think of this lift. Probably could have paused a bit longer and will have to during competition but this will be my second attempt at the meet coming up in a week and a half


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2020)

You can lift your head on bench in uspa.
Bad angle to try and give advise really.  You can be on your toes to bench but you have to stay on your toes. Visa Vera. Start flat footed you have to stay flat footed. Practice setting your feet and not moving them during the lift.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

tinymk said:


> You can lift your head on bench in uspa.
> Bad angle to try and give advise really.  You can be on your toes to bench but you have to stay on your toes. Visa Vera. Start flat footed you have to stay flat footed. Practice setting your feet and not moving them during the lift.



thank you. Where would be a better angle?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2020)

Try and get the camera at an angle towards you that is down between your feet and your elbow. That way we can see the bar path off the chest, where your elbows are tucked and flaring, your leg drive and how well your arch is.  
The second part of the video I attached is a best angle the first part we did not have room to place the camera at that angle.  I am not perfect nor know everything but this is how my videos have been Best critiqued by my peer and coaches to help me. For what it is worth brother.


----------



## snake (Feb 19, 2020)

Go with Tiny but one thing I would like to add, hold the top. You don't want to get the lift and jump the rack command. I know a guy who got excited on his first bench attempted and drifted the weight back.:32 (20):


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2020)

snake said:


> You don't want to get the lift and jump the rack command. I know a guy who got excited on his first bench attempted and drifted the weight back.:32 (20):


correct.  The uspa is a 3 command. Each so practice that when you work pauses.  START PRESS RACK are the commands


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

snake said:


> Go with Tiny but one thing I would like to add, hold the top. You don't want to get the lift and jump the rack command. I know a guy who got excited on his first bench attempted and drifted the weight back.:32 (20):



yes I worry that’s gonna be my biggest problem and hopefully I can keep it in my head to wait before I rack everyday up to the meet. I need a mantra or something to say in my head as I’m doing each lift.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Try and get the camera at an angle towards you that is down between your feet and your elbow. That way we can see the bar path off the chest, where your elbows are tucked and flaring, your leg drive and how well your arch is.
> The second part of the video I attached is a best angle the first part we did not have room to place the camera at that angle.  I am not perfect nor know everything but this is how my videos have been Best critiqued by my peer and coaches to help me. For what it is worth brother.



I always feel like a douche at my gym putting up the camera but that’s just my insecurities. **** the haters. I’ll have to set it up on a box or something to hit that angle. Thanks for the tips man


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2020)

you can buy a little tripod off amazon  for a few dollars that fits all phones 



Thatgoodfellow said:


> I always feel like a douche at my gym putting up the camera but that’s just my insecurities. **** the haters. I’ll have to set it up on a box or something to hit that angle. Thanks for the tips man


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I always feel like a douche at my gym putting up the camera but that’s just my insecurities. **** the haters. I’ll have to set it up on a box or something to hit that angle. Thanks for the tips man



Just ask someone to video you. Tell them you have a meet and you're coach wants a video. Nobody will think you're a douche.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I always feel like a douche at my gym putting up the cameras


Why would you be a douche for taping your lift.  I wouldn’t give 2 shits what anyone that is outside your circle thinks.  I am sure I have some closet haters out there, let em and no one has every said a word    **** em brother


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> you can buy a little tripod off amazon  for a few dollars that fits all phones




that’sa good idea I’ll have to check them out


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 19, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Why would you be a douche for taping your lift.  I wouldn’t give 2 shits what anyone that is outside your circle thinks.  I am sure I have some closet haters out there, let em and no one has every said a word    **** em brother



ya you’re right. It’s probably because It’s not a whole lot of weight I’m moving but I only worry about it every once in a while. I had to use another bench next to mine today and I was just worried someone was gonna come try and use it. I’m gonna check that tripod out so I can get better angles without taking up equipment.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 19, 2020)

Get a handoff so you can set up tighter and stay tight


----------



## Koolio (Sep 28, 2020)

tinymk said:


> You can lift your head on bench in uspa.
> Bad angle to try and give advise really.  You can be on your toes to bench but you have to stay on your toes. Visa Vera. Start flat footed you have to stay flat footed. Practice setting your feet and not moving them during the lift.



You are correct...uspa does allow for your head to be up off the bench...


----------



## Tiny (Sep 28, 2020)

Can't really add much, just anecdotal but when I bench I normally lift my head to give my chest more of the weight vs. flat to my arms. In other words myy head is more likely to lift as my arms fatigue.  Whether it actually adjusts the load I have no idea.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 28, 2020)

TGF please consider getting a spotter when you are approaching 1 rep maxes ... if they are not needed no problem .. but if they are you can be in trouble long before anyone notices you need help.

Tiny who is that spotting you ...?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Can't really add much, just anecdotal but when I bench I normally lift my head to give my chest more of the weight vs. flat to my arms. In other words myy head is more likely to lift as my arms fatigue.  Whether it actually adjusts the load I have no idea.



If your head raises, be sure you belly up to the bar at the same time. Basically arching harder. If not, your sternum will sink, and increase the ROM.


----------

